# Back where it all started, marsh kitties



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

I decided to take Nick back in time today . I started cat fishing with my dad on the marsh bayous and Old and Lost rivers when I was 6 or so.
I fished this area on and off till the mid 80's and had not been down there in almost twenty years. Boy things have changed over the years.
We launched at Trinity Island Park (nice ramps) .There is alot of water coming down the river and a strong out going tide. 
We started out fishing Long Island Bayou with a few lite bites. May the call to go to Cross Bayou. Once I got my bearings it started coming back to me and we started catching a few cats. We kept scratching a put a box of fish together.
I think we ended up with about 25 pretty Blues.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

did you make it down to delhome's ,have not been down there since we used to fish it .


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

BIG JIMMIE said:


> did you make it down to delhome's ,have not been down there since we used to fish it .


Yes we did, we sure had some good times down there didnt we?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Going back and catching fish at old childhood spots sure has magic in it, good job. I bet Nick enjoyed seeing where the old man used to fish.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

shadslinger said:


> Going back and catching fish at old childhood spots sure has magic in it, good job. I bet Nick enjoyed seeing where the old man used to fish.


Loy i would be lieing if i said I didnt get a little teary eyed writing this report. Lots of good memories. I will alway remember the shore lunch of fresh catfish cooked over an open fire in the old cast iron skillet man thats was good on a cold winter day.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Man, wish I fished that area. Spent time up river and only caught 4 blues all day.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

dbullard said:


> Yes we did, we sure had some good times down there didnt we?


do you have nick throwing a cast net like you used to


----------



## Jthompson (May 22, 2011)

My dad gave me the same experience when I was a kid. He used to always tell me about all the fish they caught in different spots when we were fishing. I have passed the same experience on to my 4 year old. Great times.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I'd love to fish that area. Dad and I spent most of our time up river near Riverside, but I always wanted to take a shot at that area. How are the water conditions there? Would a jon boat be safe or is it more open water type of fishing? Great report by the way!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Flyingvranch said:


> I'd love to fish that area. Dad and I spent most of our time up river near Riverside, but I always wanted to take a shot at that area. How are the water conditions there? Would a jon boat be safe or is it more open water type of fishing? Great report by the way!


Yes a john boat works fine down there on the bayous and river.


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice bunch of fish, bringing back old memories, can't beat it. Used to be fun to catch em, take to the bank and eat em, even gutted em and put em on a stck and roasted em. good trip


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Very good trip. I have never fished that area, just duck hunted. Congrats on a fine day.


----------

